# Find My iPhone history



## Caida (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been trying to find a way to open and save the FMiP cache which is stored in any computer linked to an iPhone's iCloud. This is needed in evidence and I am growing increasingly desperate to find a program that actually works. It is an iPhone 5.
Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PSB136 (Jun 10, 2013)

I use an app called iFunBox that lets you read/write the raw file system of your iPhone via USB cable. It's free and your phone doesn't need to be jailbroken.


----------



## Caida (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for that, PSB136 (with a name like that, you aren't part of the Chinese security services, are you?). The information I need is, apparently, stored within my computer. However, that looks like it could still come in very useful.

Thanks again.


----------



## PSB136 (Jun 10, 2013)

My user name is just my initials and a number relevant to me; nothing Chinese. 

I misread your original post and thought the data you wanted was on your iPhone. Sorry! Can't you just search all folders on your PC that relate to your iPhone? There's not that many.


----------



## Caida (Jul 23, 2013)

When I've destroyed the Trojan lurking in there...


----------



## Caida (Jul 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention: apparently, the record is encoded, which is why I need help. Downloading one source of such 'help' might be the source of my Trojan.
Thanks for the help.


----------

